# Haha I just bought 14 yr old expired film



## rob91

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320221728317&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=011

Eh, I put a bid in a few days ago, figured I'd get outbid or something, I dunno. It didn't happen :/ Anyways, if it works in the slightest I'll be happy. I'm shooting Holga, so a "unique" film would be nice. We'll see how it turns out.

Might as well get it out of the way now: anyone wanna offer some tips on developing? Anything special to do or look out for?


----------



## domromer

Cool, let us know how it turns out. I've been shooting rolls of Velvia that epxpired in 97. So far they all look fine.


----------



## Battou

It should work just fine, It's kinda funny though, I went down to pick up some film the other day and found it knee deep in dust....Granted it's nit quite forteen years old......just short of ten years old but anywho...


----------



## rob91

domromer said:


> Cool, let us know how it turns out. I've been shooting rolls of Velvia that epxpired in 97. So far they all look fine.



Yeah I will.



Battou said:


> It should work just fine, It's kinda funny though, I went down to pick up some film the other day and found it knee deep in dust....Granted it's nit quite forteen years old......just short of ten years old but anywho...



Heh that's good to know.


----------



## Battou

rob91 said:


> Yeah I will.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh that's good to know.



I'll be perfectly blunt though, I have not shot it yet, I bought it so I had a researve, in otherwords I have not gotten threw the open multipack of the same stuff I alredy had. I am just relaying what I have been told by someone with far more extensive film knowledge than my own so I can't really garentee that my self.

In fact, I think when I get home I'll take a picture of the box I have, My brother could not help himself and had to stick his finger in the dust


----------



## nealjpage

I've been shooting Agfachrome that's from 1997.  Should be fine.  I shot some Tri-x that expired when I was 4 (1982).  Turned out pretty good, considering.  Shoot a roll at normal speed and see what happens.


----------



## Rabieshund

Hehe, I like the shortened title for this thread: "Haha I just bought 14 yr old..."


----------



## Battou

Rabieshund said:


> Hehe, I like the shortened title for this thread: "Haha I just bought 14 yr old..."



:lmao: I had not noticed that


----------



## Scott7117

I have a question guys. 

I shot some film that only expired a few years ago. I went to get it developed, come back the next day and the man working there hands me back my negatives and said he couldn't get them developed. I have the negatives but it looks like the fringes alongside the film are torn. Is that why he couldn't develop it? Or was it because he's just not that smart?


----------



## Battou

Scott7117 said:


> I have a question guys.
> 
> I shot some film that only expired a few years ago. I went to get it developed, come back the next day and the man working there hands me back my negatives and said he couldn't get them developed. I have the negatives but it looks like the fringes alongside the film are torn. Is that why he couldn't develop it? Or was it because he's just not that smart?



That is damage to the film from another source, It is very unlikely age had any part of this. However yes, that is why it could not be processed. If they are using the same or similar machinery that the place I go to has, it will not go threw the scanner. If you still have the full neg and a film enabled scanner you should still be able to process them your self.


----------



## DSLR noob

Rabieshund said:


> Hehe, I like the shortened title for this thread: "Haha I just bought 14 yr old..."



precisely what made my curiosity bring me here


----------



## bradster76

Actually expired film can offer some more interesting features and the turn outs can be cool. I bought some 2yr old expired film a while back and the photos turned out fine, and had a touch to them that I liked. This one was on expired film:







This was taken in June of 2006, on film expired in May of 2004. I thought it came out quite nice. On a side note: I do not alter my photos with software in anyway. I don't even own editing software, so good, bad, ugly, how it comes out is how I set my settings. Just so noone thinks I got bad results and photochopped it. :thumbup:


----------



## Clutch

*Will you be processing the film yourself? Seems I remember from years ago something about the older the film is the more time it needs in the developer. In fact, the more I think about it, I'm pretty sure that's the case. I don't think there would be any change in fix, stop and wash times.*


----------



## rob91

I believe you are right Clutch. I processed the first roll a week ago - it came out, thank god - but was definitely lacking in some detail. My teacher recommended adding about 50% to the developing time. I've been meaning to try it out, just haven't had the time. I'll try and get some pics up here sometime soon.


----------



## Efergoh

I have a couple of expired rolls. I've seen some interesting color shifts, but nothing really dramatic.
If I want to see really profound shift, I move from heat to cold a few times before I shoot it.

I'll leave it in the car for a couple days then put it in the freezer (not directly, I let it cool down in the house then fridge before putting it in the freezer).

I need to scan some of the negs, but the colors really shift and bleed into one another. Doesn't work for every image, but some of them are pretty neat.


----------

